# Five Ways of Attack



## San Soo Sifu (Jul 1, 2007)

Using the Five Ways of Attack as a template, framework, or outline; can anyone offer suggestions, comments, or ideas regarding drills, skills, training, and/or sparring to effectively bridge the gap, and close the distance at the moment of the initial engagement.

Please feel free to tackle it one way of attack, at a time; or if you feel really motivated to write, then please tackle as many of the Five Ways of Attack as you care to.

I'm looking for useful ideas, and I am hoping for things not to degenerate into flailing arms, or an over glorified game of tag, or standing toe-to-toe beating the crap out of each other. (I hope I am making sense?)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

San Soo Sifu said:


> Using the Five Ways of Attack as a template, framework, or outline; can anyone offer suggestions, comments, or ideas regarding drills, skills, training, and/or sparring to effectively bridge the gap, and close the distance at the moment of the initial engagement.
> 
> Please feel free to tackle it one way of attack, at a time; or if you feel really motivated to write, then please tackle as many of the Five Ways of Attack as you care to.
> 
> I'm looking for useful ideas, and I am hoping for things not to degenerate into flailing arms, or an over glorified game of tag, or standing toe-to-toe beating the crap out of each other. (I hope I am making sense?)



Not being a student of JKD, could you tell me and possible others what are the five ways of attack?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2007)

Attack By Combination (ABC)
Attack By Drawing (ABD)
Single Indirect or Angulated Attack (SIA/SAA)
Progressive Indirect Attack (PIA)
Hand Immobilization Attack (HIA)

More detail here.


----------



## San Soo Sifu (Jul 1, 2007)

1) Single Direct Attack (a.k.a. Simple Direct Attack) 
2) Progressive Indirect Attack 
3) Attack by Combination 
4) Attack by Drawing 
5) Hand (or Leg) Immobilization Attack.


----------



## San Soo Sifu (Jul 1, 2007)

Suggestions?  Comments?  Ideas?  Anyone?  Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## HG1 (Jul 2, 2007)

San Soo Sifu said:


> 1) Single Direct Attack (a.k.a. Simple Direct Attack)
> 2) Progressive Indirect Attack
> 3) Attack by Combination
> 4) Attack by Drawing
> 5) Hand (or Leg) Immobilization Attack.


 
I'll give it a shot. This comes from a 'classical mess' style. :ultracool 

1) Crane strike to head
2) Snake strike to face - oppenent reacts, palm strike to chest
3) 3 level H,M,L level combo in any variation. Straight punch high, side punch middle, palm strike high, sweep low
4) Leave chest centerline exposed, golden scissor counter 
5) Butterfly palm to cover bridge into trap, then tiger claw strike


----------



## Shawn (Jul 2, 2007)

The Ping Choi series works PIA, HIA, and ABC.  Enter with a low lead hand strike to get low outside reference, trap with a rear hand pak sao & lead hammerfist to face.  Build by adding Cross / Hook / Cross, then add a low round kick as follow up.  Next have feeder back off as hammer fist comes in, student must bridge with low round kick, then follow with combinations above.


----------



## San Soo Sifu (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Shawn,
Thank you for your input. Your time and effort is greatly appreciated.


----------

